# Bike Suggestions



## nick12 (Apr 9, 2006)

I need a relatively cheap but decent urban/DJ bike. Nothing plain, but not too flashy. My budget is like 500-800$. Hopefully not singlespeed, but it's okay. Thanks....


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

This is perfect, the reviews says it can handle some 5 foot jumps yo!

http://www.target.com/Mongoose-Stat...ie=UTF8&node=16259321&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


----------



## gjknorr (Aug 11, 2008)

Nick, check PM


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

The wheel lacing looks amazing.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

nick12 said:


> I need a relatively cheap but decent urban/DJ bike. Nothing plain, but not too flashy. My budget is like 500-800$. Hopefully not singlespeed, but it's okay. Thanks....


singlespeed is a lot better. nothing rattles/clangs around and you won't be fixing your bike all the time.










https://oldskoolcycles.com/Eastern_Night_Train_24.aspx

_FRAME: Full Chromoly, Euro BB, Internal Headset, Removable Gyro Tab Holes(even though no gyro)
SIZES: 22.5" T/T, 15.35" chainstay, 72 degree headangle
FORK: RST Space, 20mm thru
HEADSET: Internal Headset
CRANK SET/ CHAINWHEEL: Eastern Electron Tubular Chromo Cranks, 175MM, w/ Eastern 25T Medusa Sprocket
BB-SET: "Euro BB, sealed bearing, 37x20x9
HANDLEBAR: Truvativ Hussefelt, Risebar, 680 x 50RISE, 8 degree backsweep, 5 degree upsweep
STEM: Truvativ Hussefelt
GRIP: Eastern ID Grips
HUB FRONT: Sealed Bearings 32H, with Disc Mount, 20MM axle
HUB REAR: Eastern MTB single speed cassette hub, 14mm axle, 36H, 12t driver with disc hub mt.
RIM: Sun MTX-S type, 24" 36H
SPOKES: 2.0mm Stainless steel 14G UCP, black with brass nipples
FRONT TIRE: K-RAD, K905, 24 x 2.30
REAR TIRE: KNIPTION, K1016, 24 x 2.25
REAR BRAKE: Hayes HFX-9 full hydraulic disc 6" rotor
BRAKE LEVER: Hayes HFX-9 full hydraulic disc
CASSETTE: 12T, 6 paw
CHAIN: KMC 510HX
SADDLE: Pivotal Seat; Base 2
SEAT POST: Pivotal Seatpost, 27.2MM
SEAT POST CLAMP: Alloy
PEGS: 1 pair steel pegs
PEDALS: Eastern Dual-Concave Pedals, loose ball bearing
COLORS: Burgundy _

the geometry on the Mongoose Ritual is good. (i think they copied the blackmarket riot !! ) the RST Space fork is not so great. heavy and mushy. 

















https://oldskoolcycles.com/DK_Asterik.aspx
*DK ASTERIK*
_Frame DK 26" design 100% 4130 Butted Chromoly 
Fork Marzocchi DJ-3 Suspension Fork w/ Chromoly Steerer and 80mm of Travel 
Handlebar Aluminum 30mm rise 
Grips DK Tsuka 
Stem Shorty CNC Alloy 
Headset Cane Creek Integrated, sealed cartridge bearing 1-1/8" 
Detangler 
Brake Avid BB5 Mechaical Disc w/160mm rotor 
Crank DK Social 3pc 170mm Chromoly 
BB Euro Sealed w/ 48 splined Chromoly spindle 
Pedals DK Aluminum Platform w/ replaceable pins 
Sprocket DK 33T CNC Alloy 
Cog 16T Cassette 
Chain KMC 410H 
Wheels Sun Ditch Witch Rims w/sealed Disc compatible hubs and10mm solid axles 
Seat DK Pivotal 
Post Alloy 25.4 mm Pivotal 
Tires Kenda Multi surface design, 26"X2.3" front and rear 
Accessories 
Color Matte White

TT Length 22" 
CS Length 16.25" 
HT Angle 69 degrees 
ST Angle 70 degrees _


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Call S&M they are blowing out left over Black Market Riots and 357s completes for cheap.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> This is perfect, the reviews says it can handle some 5 foot jumps yo!
> 
> http://www.target.com/Mongoose-Stat...ie=UTF8&node=16259321&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


Troll.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

EndersShadow said:


> Troll.


I love Target!!!!(*)@#EUODSHF

xoxoxoxo


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

quickneonrt said:


> Call S&M they are blowing out left over Black Market Riots and 357s completes for cheap.


where did u hear that ? why would S&M be selling them for cheap but Blackmarket is not? 
http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/store.php?pg=store


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> where did u hear that ? why would S&M be selling them for cheap but Blackmarket is not?
> http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/store.php?pg=store


Blk Mrkt is breaking off and becoming it's own company. S and M is selling the bikes they have left over from the Blk Mrkt line.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

EndersShadow said:


> Blk Mrkt is breaking off and becoming it's own company. S and M is selling the bikes they have left over from the Blk Mrkt line.


Correctomondo!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^^^^ from what I understand is that they're finding someone else to make their product. they've always been their own company


----------

